# Pooch beach fun



## -Oy- (Nov 2, 2018)

Robin Hood's Bay near Whitby.

1. Throw it throw it go on throw it!!!!






2. Whereditgo????


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 2, 2018)

so nice!


----------



## Ronni (Nov 2, 2018)

What great shots!!!  What kind of camera are you using?


----------



## -Oy- (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks both. 



Ronni said:


> What great shots!!!  What kind of camera are you using?




These were taken with my Fuji X-Pro2 and 50-140mm F2.8 lens - with added x1.4 teleconverter


----------

